# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Hotel "Selena Beach"

## jordan_stoyanov

Hotel “Selena Beach” is located in the town of Sozopol, Bulgaria, one of the most famous and visited places on the west coast of the Black Sea. Situated near a quiet beach, the hotel has four floors, made with exquisite design and sophisticated taste. The complex offers to its guests a swimming pool, sauna, Jacuzzi, and a restaurant, named “Pizza and Barbecue”. The restaurant has a large terrace with a beautiful garden, and in the summer there is full of people. The food is so tasty and various that can satisfy every caprice. The staff is friendly, polite and most important: knows foreign languages.

----------

